# e-grip para marcadora de paintball



## Nicoyo7 (Abr 28, 2010)

Bueno la cosa es qUE quisiera armar un e-grip.
¿Que es un e-grip?
Es un sistema que tienen las marcadoras de paintball para disparar bolitas de pintura repetidas veces por segundo (disparo automático)

Aca les dejo unas fotos de cómo es su aspecto fisico con sus componentes…

bueno mi idea es armar algo qUE cumpla la misma funcion.. tengo una idea de cómo hacerlo… pero no tengo demasiada experiencia en la electronica, queria ver si las mentes brillantes de este foro pueden iluminarme y guiarme por un camino al armado de este proyectito…

les cuento lo qUE tengo pensado:

se me ocurrió poder generar los disparos con un circuito monoestable de onda cuadrada con un 555, el cual con cada pulso logre excitarme el solenoide.

Para poder controlar el solenoide, y viendo el e-grip original, necesitaría:
*un diodo a la inversa en paralelo con el solenoide 
*un capacitor (en el e-grip original es de 6800uf/10v),
*un transistor
*generados de pulso
*y un solenoide por supuesto

Aca un esquemita de mi idea…

Bueno esto es a lo que mas o menos llegue de lo que se de electronica y gogleando…

Pero sinceramente nose como armar la parte del capacitor con el transistor y el solenoide. Nose si estara bien asi.. ACEPTO IDEAS Y CONSEJOS

Espero haberme expresado bien…


----------



## Cacho (Abr 29, 2010)

Para aprender a usar un 555, por acá: Temporizador 555

Lo demás... Parece estar bien.

Saludos


----------



## ooas (Oct 18, 2010)

podrías dar mas especificaciones como el modelo del diodo y el solenoide.


----------

